# So who has the most overstocked tank



## Juice79 (May 28, 2009)

I know im not the only one over stocked and Im sure there are others worse than me. So I am curious to see stocking numbers...

For me 55g - 35 mixed malawi (25 3-4in and 10 1.5in or less)

Feel free to post your filtration as well...I am running a fluval 404, 2 AC70's and a AC70 Powerhead


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably should also add if you've had the tank stocked for 2 years or more with the same fish.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I believe Busch Gardens beats everyone hands down.


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think I can top you but I do have a 90 with 13-4'' to 5'' Rostratus, 8-3.5'' to 4'' Phenos
4 BN plecos and I just had to add a group of 7 Jumbo Tricolor Cyps.


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

What are your water specs, and what kind of maintance schedule do you perform ?

Any pictures ? opcorn:


----------



## Juice79 (May 28, 2009)

Water parameters are perfect with nitrates at 0 -.5ppm. I change about 25-30% of the water each week. Will try and dig up pics when I get home


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

i kinda doubt that with that much stock, what is your filter system?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Juice79 gave his filtration in the first post. Maybe he has plants, or maybe he just added the fish, LOL.


----------



## Juice79 (May 28, 2009)

In my first post i posted my filtration. Tank has been up and running for 8 months. There have been 30+ fish in there with no casualties for almost 6 months now.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have about 80 1.5-6 inch mixed Africans and countless fry in a 150 with 2 rena xp4s and 2 koralia 3 powerheads. 
I change %50-%60 of the water each week. 
nitrates are about 10ppm and all other parameters are fine. My fish are starting to get bigger, especially some haps so I need to thin this tank out a bit


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Juice79 said:


> Water parameters are perfect with nitrates at 0 -.5ppm. I change about 25-30% of the water each week. Will try and dig up pics when I get home


You can measure 0.5 ppm in nitrates? You must have an expensive test kit.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I had (40) 1.5" and (26) .75" fry in a 10g tank with sponge filter and air stone. I never tested the parameters and I did 90% wc and vac once a week. I ran it like that for 3 months until I finally sold all of the fry. The surprising thing was that there was good growth. I never want to have to do that again, but I ended up with more fry than I had room for.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I have 19 mbuna 3 petricola and one albino bn in a 55. Not to over stocked I guess they are all under 3 in. I have an ac110 and a fluval 304 with some small power head to push poop into my ac from behind a big rock pile.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

DP


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

My temporary stocking list is

23 - Yellow Lab
7 - Cry. Moori (Blue Dolphin)
1 - Albino Socolofi
1 - Red Zebra
1 - Demasoni
2 - Plecos

All in a 90 gallon tank. These are juvenile fish. The yellow labs and blue dolphins will be having a cull fest and only the best specimens will stay around.


----------



## mikeshae (May 28, 2009)

I have a 120gal with 70+ cichlids 1 pleco and 1 cat all are from 1-3.5in so far no problems


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mikeshae*, nice tank. I especially like the buried mermaid? lol. What filters are on the 120g?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

*** got you all beat.

I have 70+ fish in a 55 gallon.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I should add that maybe 6 of them are at about 2 inches. The rest range between 1/2 and inch to 1.5 inches.

But it is technically "more" fish than the other 55 gallon tanks posted.


----------



## mbunakid (Jul 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> I believe Busch Gardens beats everyone hands down.


Yea definitely, I really thought seeing hundreds of malawian cichlids at once would be amazing... it wasn't. The fish were all really big though, but lots of ugly fish too.


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

we have a 125gal with about 40 full grown adults, a 75gal with 100 2-4in mbuna, another 75 with 100 2-4in assorted peacocks, a 55gal with about 30 full grown, a 30gal with about 15 juvie color out, 3 other 30gals with approx. 150 fry in each, and a 10gal with about 60 fry. HAHA... CICHLIDS BREED LIKE CRAZY!!


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

i usually have 35 mixed malawis in my 50G, for a period of 4 months i added 20 peacock juvies to grow out & i have never lost a fish to aggression or health issues. I recently sold the peacock juvies so the tank is back to the 35 fish level. I have 2200lph filtration from a canister & a wet/dry filter & water changes consisted of 40% weekly with filter cleaning monthly. Is this not how all african tanks should be? 
i just looked through my pics & can only find a pic of one end of the heavily stocked tank.

this was taken during feeding so water has crushed sinking stick particles in it, it doesn't normally look like that.


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

i think so. it is so awesome when you walk in the room and a whole tank full of color just jumps to attention. it also drastically reduces aggression. just gotta have good filtration and do your water changes regularly.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Oops posted in wrong thread.

*delete*


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

well its not fully stocked yet but my final plans are for:
10 yellow labs
10 maingano
10 greshakei
+ all their fry as i have fry hides made from aquatic plant pots

filtration is from a tetratec ex700 and the juwel jumbo filter that came in the tank, this amounts to 6.666 times turnover/hour. 50% wc's once weekly, nitrates always under 30ppm, if they go over it ill increase wc's


----------



## jaked1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

Not mine, but a guy I sold a 55 to recently had 2 ten inch oscars in a 10 gallon!!


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I have about 75 in a 10 gallon. all are about half .25 inches just spit from the mothers today.


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

52 johannii fry approx 1" in a 3 x 2 x 1 1/2" ( 45g-ish i think) 
ap2000f and an AC20 and 2 more AC20 equivalents to be attached tonight

waiting for new homes


----------



## Stevozoid (Jun 7, 2009)

can anyone tell me wat the white fish are from the photos from mikeshae above and what sort of temperament they have as i have a peaceful mbuna tank... wood they be suitable??


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Looks like an albino zebra.


----------



## Juice79 (May 28, 2009)

For you guys that overstock your tanks with juvies, do you provide alot of rockwork or minimal?


----------



## mbunakid (Jul 22, 2007)

Juice79 said:


> For you guys that overstock your tanks with juvies, do you provide alot of rockwork or minimal?


For my fish under 2" I mainly just put them in a 10 or 29 gallon, I wouldn't put more than 1 fish a gallon once they get near 2". More rockwork means more waste that won't be siphoned or will be hard to siphon. I normally put a few rocks just to give them a feeling of safety. If it is a showtank put all the rocks you want, if you are growing up the fish to sell keep it cleaner so they will grow more quickly.


----------



## mikeshae (May 28, 2009)

the white fish in my tank are albino colbolts. i the guy at the fish farm was saying he was one of the few breeders that has them. i now added 5 calvus and 7 more frontosa's so i'm well over 80 in my tank now


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i have 30 mbuna and a few OTHERS in my 150 g


----------

